# Big Cartel vs. Custom Web Design



## Domboslice (Nov 16, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody with past experience would recommend I go with a Big Cartel type e-commerce website which is a lot more affordable, or go with a professionally built and customized web site (for approximately $4,000-6,000)? I know this is a question that is more based on preference and the availability of financing, but I wanted to ask in terms of experience. I know that a customized website will allow me to look more professional and allow me to file as an LLC (since i will be able to take all payments not just via paypal). I guess I want to appear professional and be a legitimate business but is it smarter to start on Big Cartel then convert to a more professional website down the road? Or go with a professionally done website right off the bat?


THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE HELP!!


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

You can use a Big Cartel and have a custom design that is professional. I've customized them before! However I don't know how Big Cartel compares to other CMS (content management systems) out there. I'm curious myself.


----------



## Victoryclothing (Feb 12, 2012)

Using a lilttle know how you can get a big cartel theme looking rather professional. I would get your own domain name and forward it so it doesn't say at .bigcartel though. All in all I'd use big cartel until you know your line is selling well enough and use the money you saved and advertise


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you need custom CMS and hand made design for a professional site. Use the help of a developer and ask from any development company for quote of custom CMS and a professional design.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Start with bigcartel, at least until your business gets going. Spending $4K for a site is overkill. You're gonna wish you had that money back during slow season.

Buyers can still use a credit card on the paypal payment page.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think Big Cartel looks unprofessional. It looks hip.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

It is what it is and it is a canned storefront. As many people will mock it as will mock etsy. I would still do joomla, virtumart, and PayPal over a canned service but I am comfy learning and using joomla. It's more about how you handle yourself and the quality of your goods. If you have a winner people will buy it out of the back of a van in a dark alley, if you have crap you'll spend a lot of time convincing people it's gold.


----------



## NEWAGEHOODIE (Aug 1, 2012)

Save your money. Find some intern designer with all the ambition in the world. Go to craigslists and find some designer who could spice your site up for you. I have been around that block save your money.


----------



## meran (May 21, 2012)

Domboslice said:


> I was just wondering if anybody with past experience would recommend I go with a Big Cartel type e-commerce website which is a lot more affordable, or go with a professionally built and customized web site (for approximately $4,000-6,000)? I know this is a question that is more based on preference and the availability of financing, but I wanted to ask in terms of experience. I know that a customized website will allow me to look more professional and allow me to file as an LLC (since i will be able to take all payments not just via paypal). I guess I want to appear professional and be a legitimate business but is it smarter to start on Big Cartel then convert to a more professional website down the road? Or go with a professionally done website right off the bat?
> 
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE HELP!!


I don't know about your finance situation but I can say that there is always a big gap with the professional built websites and big cartel. I don't only mean just design although it is really important much because you actually sell designs .. Designs of your shirts .. So it is really important to have a good looking design but it isn't only that. You need a easy-to-use, powerful CMS to manage it or you need to find someone to edit it. It isn't important to get website once, it's important to go on and how your website looks in years. 

Also I don't know how type website you want, I need to get more details but I can say as a professional developer and designer since 1999, it doesn't cost 4-6k always depends on what you want, even it's more like 2-4k ..

If you have any other questions , I would like to help as much as I can do.


----------



## RecreationalTees (Aug 9, 2012)

All, 
My site was built by InkSoft. By Printers for Printers. It is amazing, more Admin stuff on the backside to make it a real easy thing to setup. many different and customizable themes to use. I looked all over and wanted a specific piece, the Design Studio where the customer can design and decorate on the fly. Take a look at recreationaltees.com and let me know. 
1. No I do not get referral fees
2. Cost for setup is around $1000
3. If you want more info PM me


----------



## LoneStarChris (Jul 13, 2012)

Domboslice said:


> is it smarter to start on Big Cartel then convert to a more professional website down the road? Or go with a professionally done website right off the bat?


There's no single right answer to this question and there's no singular answer as to how much money to pay for a website design. 

Can you build a quasi professional site and build up? Yep. You can even build a slick looking Big Cartel site and take years to move on. Can you build a professional site that turns out to be unusable? Absolutely.

How much is too much to spend? No idea. I know guys who will do logo design for $50. When I've had friends who were starting businesses I usually recommend 2 designers; one charges around $500 and the other charges $5,000+. The guy who charges $5,000+ does due diligence around the look and feel to ensure there's no infringement on other company logos or brands and builds an entire brand image. 

I know there are people reading this that think no one needs to spend $5,000+ on a logo and for them that is the right answer, but no way is that the right answer for everyone. 

What do you want from your store that is different from your competition? If it is just look and feel, you can skin bigcartel or shopify or whatever and get a different look and feel. If you want functional differences like the ability to see how your design would look on a German Shepard or to upvote a set of designs each week and offer a discount on the most popular then you'd need to decide if that is a core part of your brand/value/thing... if it is, then it's worth talking to a designer/developer and determining what it costs to implement that.


----------



## deloryclothing (Jan 12, 2010)

I think if you are looking for something that is easy to use and reliable, then I would say go with Big Cartel. 

I have been using it for years and it's great. Don't forget that you can also customize it. 

Check out my Big Cartel, www.delorydator.com


----------



## guest169003 (Feb 29, 2012)

Grab a Wordpress e-commerce theme and customize it. You can hire a web firm to do that for fairly cheap or spend the time to learn on your own, as most WP themes come well documented. I'd pump the Big Cartel but I've never even heard of it... Either way best of luck.


----------

